# Morane-Saulnier M.S. 406 C1 "Bretagne"



## mauld (May 18, 2014)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e63OHFat5Gw_


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Lefa (May 18, 2014)

Plane seems to be Morane-Saulnier D-3801.


----------



## mauld (May 18, 2014)

Lefa said:


> Plane seems to be Morane-Saulnier D-3801.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMF3DpsJyNU_

It's a bit like those Spanish me 109s painted in Luftwaffe colours, nobody's really interested in a Swiss D-3801.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 18, 2014)

It still looks pretty sweet!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2014)

Agreed.


----------



## Gnomey (May 18, 2014)

Good video! Thanks for sharing.


----------

